# A Repair /Replace Module Source



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

Boy trying to get any info on these modules is near impossible. Is there someone here who repairs or replaces add on modules?


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome. It would have been nice if you introduced yourself to the members of this forum before just diving in and wanting advice!

A little more information on the module you require would be helpful. Hopefully some one will be along to help if you can give a little more info.


----------



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

Philz said:


> Hi mate and welcome. It would have been nice if you introduced yourself to the members of this forum before just diving in and wanting advice!
> 
> A little more information on the module you require would be helpful. Hopefully some one will be along to help if you can give a little more info.


 Sorry about that. New here , but been around watches and many other forums. Been doing old pocket R&R, but gets harder and harder to replace parts.










Getting into mechanical wrists,(ETA's mostly), for a while now. Been hunting for a dubios depraz 9000 module with little success. Also have a 2892-a2 with a moonphase module I can't ID either. Need someone to point me in the right direction. Thanks Dennis


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, your doing well finding parts for pocket watches, i've ended up making them!! Well it kills a few weeks of the winter...... :to_become_senile:

Can you show us a picture of the back of your moonphase watch for id purposes  It might be an early Venus caliber....... :dntknw:


----------



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Harry... Fortunately that old Lugrin minute repeater hasn't needed anything beyond periodic R&R. One of my favorites.

This pic isn't the greatest. It's a 2892-a2 without any significant markings. I'm not that familiar with the type to ID it as any particular maker/modifier, other than ETA. Maybe you'll have more luck. Dennis


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, what is the numbers on the rotor on the back? Also more importantly what was on the dial?? :naughty:

Have done a bit of digging and looks like it is a base 2892 which has then been modified by the watch manufacturer to it's own spec, i presume it has a pointer date and runs off the centre arbour?

Have checked the 2893 & 2894 and it's not them..........

IWC do this with their chronograph movements, they use a 7750, engrave the rotor at the back, a few tweaks and a polish and call it an IWC 79320, but it does not fool us watch techy's :tongue2:

Some other helpful folks might have a better idea than me


----------



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

> *Hi, what is the numbers on the rotor on the back? Also more importantly what was on the dial?? *


Don't have the movement in front of me. No dial



> *Have done a bit of digging and looks like it is a base 2892 which has then been modified by the watch manufacturer to it's own spec, i presume it has a pointer date and runs off the centre arbour?*


Think 2892 movement as well. Just do not recognize the module. At first I though the date hand ran off the 6 o'clock moonphase subdial,(ala chronoswiss). But then I noticed the screw attaching the moonphase dial, so I'm with you in a center date pointer to a dial perimeter date.(eta 7751 or the like) I would also think center sweep second hand, but I don't see a pinion for one. Thanks, you've been a great help just having someone to bounch ideas off


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

Not Soprod, but they would know who did it.

stiff muckler is in da House!

"I'm for uhren and bier"

(No, seriously honey - world peace is important and so's the environment!)


----------



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

stiff muckler said:


> Not Soprod, but they would know who did it.
> 
> stiff muckler is in da House!
> 
> ...


 Just recieved some tech drawings from Soprod. Going to email a pic of the module . Thanks for the lead


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Jolly good, can't wait!! :clap:

Love the repeater by the way, have done up a 1/4 repeater pocket watch, got another to do but this watch is 33mm in diameter so looking for a decent stereo microscope first......... haven't done a minute repeater yet........ waiting till i am more brave.......

Am looking for a new pocket watch winder stem with a bevel drive gear made on the end, will have to be bespoke made.....know anyone purchance? it's for a split second chronograph.......another brain surgery job.....


----------



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Jolly good, can't wait!! :clap:
> 
> Love the repeater by the way, have done up a 1/4 repeater pocket watch, got another to do but this watch is 33mm in diameter so looking for a decent stereo microscope first......... haven't done a minute repeater yet........ waiting till i am more brave.......
> 
> Am looking for a new pocket watch winder stem with a bevel drive gear made on the end, will have to be bespoke made.....know anyone purchance? it's for a split second chronograph.......another brain surgery job.....


 Whats the make on the split second? Sounds like a little fabricating is in order. (why I deal in wrists I can order new parts for). Unless of course you need to repair a module, then you need to replace it entirely. :wallbash:

Speaking of which... just recieved this email from Marlyse at Soprod in regard to my module....

*The module below is a module 9000. Soprod works together with Dubois-DÃ©praz that manufactures this module. Soprod assembles this module on calibre 2824 and Dubois-DÃ©praz assembles this module on cal. 2892-A2.*


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

The make? It says "Swiss" :rofl2: :rofl2: Will put a picture up, it is a pocket watch......

Glad you found out about the movement, do you have a case for it to make into a watch? From memory Omega, JLC and Patek do nice versions of these "Day Date" types...... and they are always attractive and sought after 

Just done some more digging and Dubois-DÃ©praz do make & supply their calibers to high end watch companies, including Omega, obviously after they stopped making there own.....unlike their new caliber 8500 which i am a huge fan of :toot:


----------



## a7tl46 (Jan 1, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> The make? It says "Swiss" :rofl2: :rofl2: Will put a picture up, it is a pocket watch......
> 
> Glad you found out about the movement, do you have a case for it to make into a watch? From memory Omega, JLC and Patek do nice versions of these "Day Date" types...... and they are always attractive and sought after


 In the process of case humting right now. It would appear all these modules are not created equal. Even if they are the same 9000. I have seen the 4 pushers in as many different positions. The latest from the soprod tech sheets have the 4 pushers 30 degrees from center. My posted pic has them different from that, but I might have found a case for it.


----------

